# Aww... Its poor ear...



## SwiftClaw (Jul 16, 2009)

My cat, ByGeorge got lost a long time ago, and we found him 1 week later. We tried looking for him before, and I was so sad. =[

Well, when we found him, he was stuck underground an old house, and his ear was broken. He broke a blood vessel, making his ear expand into a ball. Now, he has two working ears, but it is hard for him to hear out of his left ear. It's now a dry ball of blood. =[

The doctor said that if they did open it when it wasn't solid, then he would bleed to death. So, he's fine now. It doesn't hurt him. =]


----------



## sara-satellite (Jul 19, 2009)

That's a terrible thing to hear! I wish you and your kitty all the best.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

That was called an aural hematoma, which is basically a blood blister that occurs when a blood vessel in the ear breaks, usually due to some sort of trauma; fighting, scratching or head-shaking.
My cats Mister had two of these and Reilly had one. Mister was taken to the vet, where they sedated him to drain the blood and sew his ear back up. It healed with minimal 'crinkle-ing'. Reilly had other, more severe medical problems, and since the ear hemotoma wasn't painful I didn't want to subject him to a vet process. His ear healed but had much more crinkle-ing.


----------



## vammpiire (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh my goodness..
After reading a lot of tragic stories on this forum.. it made me open up my eyes to how many cats and animals are abused or abandoned and in a terrible state. I used to think the world was better and there wasn't much of these tragic events. 
Poor Kitty.. at least he's alright now. 
Thanks for sharing :]


----------



## i.love.my.cats (Aug 11, 2009)

aww the poor dear atleast he is ok now i was shocked when i was reading that her broke his ear the poor kitty x


----------

